# 30802/30930



## mburke81

I am studying for the CENT exam which states  30802 is a seperate procedure. I do not see that in the CPT book and I do bill for both procedures with a 59: 30802.30930-59  Is this correct?


----------



## ems34676

*seperate procedure*

defintion is on page 40 of your CPT 2010 book. You would report the more complex procedure. Which in this case would be 30930 since you can use the modifier 50 with it.  I am taking the ENT test in October what resources have you found for helping to understanding E/M coding?


----------



## hudsondna

The definition on page 40 of the cpt code book is for anesthesia. The correct page for the surgery is 52. Also if you look up cpt code 30930 and right under it in parentheses it states that 30802 should not be billed. Although I did attend a seminar 2 months ago and was told that Trailblazer Health (Medicare) will pay for both 30802 and 30930-59. I have been getting paid.


----------



## Candice_Fenildo

Hope this information helps you all and good luck on your CENTC exam.

*30802*
Ablation, soft tissue of inferior turbinates, unilateral or bilateral, any method (eg, electrocautery, radiofrequency ablation, or tissue volume reduction); intramural (ie, submucosal)

*CCI Validation Results:*
Code 30802 is a column 2 code for 30930, but a modifier is allowed in order to differentiate between the services provided.

*Use modifier with code 30802.

*CCI edit Rule:
Standards of medical / surgical practice*



7.31
*30930*
Fracture nasal inferior turbinate(s), therapeutic

*CCI Validation Results:*
There are no bundling issues for this code.

3.16


----------



## preserene

My doubts :
"cpt code 30930 and right under it in parentheses, it states that 30802 should not be billed."
Quote - Hudsondna.
I am not an ENT coder. I just wanted to learn. Page 52 the CPT CODE 30930 has the parentheses saying "Do not report 30801,30802,30930  in conjunction with 30130 or 30140". The meaning  I percieve out of this, I assume, that it is different from your statement.

Doubt 2) Quote "definition on Page 52 of CPT manual Biopsy" guidelines, as you said to refer: This applies to integumentary System. Does this applies to your site of discussion?
I feel that it  does not apply to the respiratory system because it is a mucus membrane- meaning  here, it is is intranasal site and it has its own intranasal Biopsy code- Excision code from 30100.

What I infer from only the CPT perspectives, as regards to coding, 30802 is not bundled or cotntraindicated to code with 30930. 
I feel that so as to accomplish the intramural procedures in inferior turbinates, therapeutic outfracture of nasal inferior turbinate is required often. So both could be separately reported (with modifier)? or because of ICCI we should not report separately? is this applicable both for ambulatory and hospital coding in the same way of coding?.this seems to be gray to me

Am I right, I just need your advice please.  Thank you


----------

